# What's the best BBA eater?



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

What's the best BBA eater?

I've got a clown loach in my 38g and some BBA in my 29. Will the clown munch on it? Anybody have any suggetions for BBA eaters?

My angel picks at it, but doesn't make a dent.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I have never known Botia's to eat algae at all... Siamese Algae eaters will munch on the stuff though


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The plants in your tank, get the balance on and running and the BBA dissolves.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> The plants in your tank, get the balance on and running and the BBA dissolves.


da da da.


I'm well aware of that. I'm having trouble right now because of the heat outside and in my apartment and the temperature in my water. I didn't have BBA at 76F but now at 82F, it's there. And if you're talking about balance, everything is cool except for the Temp. 

Nitrate 10ppm Phosphate 1pmm CO2 28ppm 20ppm potassium each water change. (tested every other day and held constant). Micros 5Ml Kent Iron each day.

Water changes every 6-7 days.

Photoperiod 9-10 hours

I feed every 4 or 5 days. 

Maybe I'm missing something, but the only thing that I see that's incorrect is the Temp. I may work on raising my lights off of my glass more. We'll see. 

Thanks for the advice Gareth, I meant clown PLECO I don't know why I wrote loach. Freudian slip.

And thanks you for pointing out the easy answer to why the BBA is there SCMurphy   

I'm looking for a fish now to eat some of it over the upcomming hot summer.

It has taken a liking to my driftwood and the bottom leaves of my A. Reinickii.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Fat Guy said:


> And thank you for pointing out the easy answere to why the BBA is there SCMurphy  But I'm looking for a fish now to eat some of it over the upcomming hot summer.


I have 3 SAE's and they all eat BBA.

Matt


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

that's where I think I'm heading. I'm going to pick up some SAEs.

Amano shrimp would be cool too, but I'm afraid that my super veil angel would take a hungry liking to them.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Fat Guy said:


> And thanks you for pointing out the easy answer to why the BBA is there SCMurphy


I understand that it comes across as a "trust in the heart of your deck" answer (Forgive me, my kids watch _Yugio_ on Saturday mornings) but I'm not as enamoured of the SAE as I once was. They get big and they start to get territorial and the next thing you know you are auctioning off a whale of an SAE at the next fishclub auction. I had a horrific case of BBA right after I installed 96 watt PC's over my 30 gallon tanks. The only thing that got rid of it was maintaing my dosing regime while the new CO2 system kicked into gear. It all melted away.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> Fat Guy said:
> 
> 
> > And thanks you for pointing out the easy answer to why the BBA is there SCMurphy
> ...


  

I know what you mean. I'm considering just picking up one SAE. Which one is it that will eventually stop eating algae then start just going after flake food? Is it the SAE of the Chinese Algae Eater?

Do you think a clown pleco will tackle it? Also, since I went pressurized, I wonder if an increase in c02 levels will have affects on the positive growth of algae.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Fat Guy said:


> I know what you mean. I'm considering just picking up one SAE. Which one is it that will eventually stop eating algae then start just going after flake food? Is it the SAE of the Chinese Algae Eater?


I think they both will take a liking to flake food. Chinese Algae eaters hardly eat algae. Also stated above they do get rather large. I worked out a deal with my LFS (a respectable one, not some crummy Pet**** kind of store) when I bought the SAE's that when they got too big (5" or so) I would bring them back and they will swap me out for smaller ones. 

Matt


----------



## SueNH (Feb 25, 2004)

My SAE's made short work of an established BBA colony. Only got my good lights in March. Had lots of BBA in there because it was the only other plant I could grow besides watersprite and salvinia. Got my lights and plants and it slowed down. Got 2 SAE's and it just about is totally gone. Only on a rock in a corner now. I leave it. Kind of looks like black velvet now. The SAE's keep it trimmed and contained.

They eat flake food but it doesn't stop them from eating algae. They are pretty much right at it all day.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

not a bad deal. Not many people are carrying the SAEs around Beantown. But I found a store, kind of in a crumby part by these meth clinicis that sells them. Now it's just a matter of getting them safely.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I'm not as enamoured of the SAE as I once was. They get big and they start to get territorial and the next thing you know you are auctioning off a whale of an SAE at the next fishclub auction


I agree whole heartedly, and stated so on a previous thread. I really believe the best way to solve a problem is to address it and not throw a medication or fish at it.

Mike


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

the problem is my temperature....as I stated before earlier in this thread. With the temperature in my building and outside, the temp in my tank is up to like 83 during the day. It was 81 this morning and the heater isn't even plugged in. I test nitrate and phosphate every day and last night... Nitrate 10ppm and Phosphate 1ppm. 

It's my Temp. I never had this problem before until the temp shot up in the tank, now I can't get it down unless I put an air conditioner in the room...so....in the meantime, I'm going to throw a SAE at it.

Thanks for the reiteration  

I'm picking up a SAE today. I have no qualms about taking it to my Aquarium Society Meeting if it turns into a whale. 

I think I have to approach the problem of the Temperature now.

I'll post in a different topic. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------

